# Doubts in my head



## 503sfguy (Oct 15, 2009)

I found out my W was secretly seeing someone from work. She said she did not want to tell me in fear of how I was going to react. We have had a rocky marriage filled with problems. She said that he opened her eyes to her situation. When I found out about it I flipped out. Many bad words were said, mainly reactionary to the fact that I felt my W had betrayed me. Before I found out about him, I learned from a friend that she stopped loving me. I confronted her and she said it was true. As I look back I can see her unhappiness and a few attempts to voicing her opinion. At this point she is unwilling to talk about our issues and does not want to come back. She said to me that she is doing this for her. She says she wants to live alot. I guess I in my head only think of the worst possible. That she had a EA or PA with this man and is caught up in the now of her current relationship. She says that she is not seeing this guys but I feel that shes lying again. I have seen from the phone bills that after the blowup that she stayed with this guy more than four times. She is living with a girlfriend for now. We have a 4 year old daughter together and I know that she is not with him when she is caring for our daughter. But who knows when our daughter is with me. Sometimes I wonder. Can I making this up in my head? Is it possible that nothing happened between them? Was she that unhappy that she just wanted someone to talk to? Someone to make her feel important?


----------



## CMC125 (Oct 21, 2009)

Guy,

Sounds like she knows what she is desiring a new relationship. The affair continues after discussion has made separate living arrangements.

Seek an attorney and get the best deal possible.

Sorry for your pain.


----------



## foolz1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Let her go. You cannot make someone love you. If they don't, they just don't. The only person that you have control of is yourself. Regardless of who she is seeing, it is very likely that she will get custody, or at least reasonable or liberal visitation. I know the entire situation seems unfair, and it very well may be, but children are the product of both parents. Good luck and best wishes to you!


----------

